# What Do You Hate Most About Uber as a Driver?



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.

I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.

*So, please take a minute or 2 and pick your top 3 choices of what you hate most about driving on the Uber platform.*

Uber is scraping the bottom of the barrel right now in luring in more and more drivers to join the platform but keeping them on the road is an entirely different story. Sooner or later, they will come to realize that the only way they can keep existing is by taking better care of the drivers they already have instead of continuing to recruit a new army every week .

*In the hope that the Uber Monitors on this forum take your message to heart and possibly pave the way for better changes to come for the working conditions of drivers around the world.*

Things as they are right now can only be prolonged for a while longer, but in no way can they be sustained in the long run.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

PAX!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> PAX!


Feel Free to Add to that top 10 list


----------



## diemos3211 (Feb 6, 2016)

Low rates underlie pretty much all of my problems (except Pool, where the prospect of having to arbitrate between two sets of strangers is on it's face a terrible idea greatly exacerbated by low rates). When I drove a taxi I never minded short trips, because the rates were high enough to make it possible to do alright even if I had nothing but short trips. Likewise I didn't mind making stops and waiting for people, because the rate I got paid for wait time was sufficient to make it worth my while. Deadheading back to town wasn't a big deal, because I had been paid a decent rate to go out in the first place. I'd be a lot more enthusiastic about Uber, and much more willing to overlook their other foibles, if they raised rates to be about 30% under taxi rates and let me opt out of Pool.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

diemos3211 said:


> if they raised rates to be about 30% under taxi rates and let me opt out of Pool.


Even @ 50% the rates of Taxis would make everyone happy here in SD... Pax and drivers


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Them stealing money from me and then just giving me automated bs responses when I email them about it. Sorry, I don't drive for free.

Second would be the passengers.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Them stealing money from me and then just giving me automated bs responses when I email them about it. Sorry, I don't drive for free.
> 
> Second would be the passengers.


And Third?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


Well since you did not have the top two I would select I did pick the next best three. I would suggest adding:

1) Travis
2) Lack of in app tipping


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Well since you did not have the top two I would select I did pick the next best three. I would suggest adding:
> 
> 1) Travis
> 2) Lack of in app tipping


Excellent points... Poll doesn't allow for editing on this forum though.

I'd change

# 2: Short trips - no in App. Tips
# 9: TK's leadership style and Lack of Support - Automated replies

Here's that quote you like so much


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You forgot "all of the above".


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You forgot "all of the above".


I reserved THAT ONE for myself


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> Excellent points... Poll doesn't allow for editing on this forum though.
> 
> I'd change
> 
> ...


I believe you can edit the poll and add options you just can't remove selections or change them. I tend to remember having that option on a poll I did. Maybe Another Uber Driver could chime in.

And yes, I love that quote you provided!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.


That's only if you don't count the way the Hebrews felt about the Egyptians 3,000 years ago.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That's only if you don't count the way the Hebrews felt about the Egyptians 3,000 years ago.


But that's only if you wanna remain "religiously" correct.


----------



## bobbybq (Jan 13, 2016)

Being RATED!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

bobbybq said:


> Being RATED!


And by the way partners are paid, very very very under at that.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

The ratings.
I am still wondering why there hasnt been a lawsuit to try and remove/change the ratings system


----------



## LosYanquis (Jun 18, 2015)

driving


----------



## Jesse36 (Apr 20, 2015)

No tips definitely should have been a choice


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


These are my general complaints.

1. Rideshare rates are too low ( which is why I quit, and switched to UberBlack/SUV --- here I'm fine with the rates ).
The big reason is there is not enough profit to compensate driver for use of car.

2. No telephone office capability --- all Taxis have this, why not Uber? We're all alone out there, sometimes, it's nice to get to
know office people, build a repoire with them, you feel like part of a community then. This is what I miss about taxi biz. We had two way radios, could pick up the mike and call the office, whenever there was a situation that required it.

3. Sometimes a passenger asks me if I could call another uber. Uber should fix the app to allow a rider to call more than one car, if more than one is needed, and sometimes they are needed.

4. All taxi services have "time calls" ( reservations, airport for the next morning ) why not Uber?

5. Rideshare drivers are not covered by company insurance ( worker's comp ) and vehicle is not covered ( I think, if not, ignore this one ).

6. The rating system is demoralizing when ratings are given unjustly. Uber says "it all everages out", fine, but it's still demoralizing. Get rid of the rating system and replace with smiley system, or get rid of rating system all together, and deactivate when there are too many comlaints. Send out surveys, like almost all companies do these days. What I hate is telling riders they can't drink in my car, or they can't get too rowdy, or quit being rude ( mostly with drunks ) and fearing they will give me a low rating because of it. It's demoralizing.

7. Forcing drivers to take UberPool. They didn't have it when I quit, and I will NEVER do UberX as long as they are forcing drivers to do UberPool ( My car is not a bus ).

8. If driver emails office about bad experience with pax, the rider rating should not go against driver rating average.

9. Uber should always give drivers the benefit of the doubt, if they have a decent average rating, and have been on the job a fair amount of time,
in other words, no automatic deactivation without allowing a driver to defend him or her self, i.e, have a hearing before any activation ( unless, of course, driver was driving drunk, or something serious like that ).

10, the IPhone navigation mode should have a night mode, like almost all GPS. Mine is way too bright ( which is why I switched to Android, which allows me to use google maps, which has a night mode, as does Waze ). But, I'd rather use the Iphone, if it had a night mode.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Scamming me out of guarantees.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


When you read the definition of the word "partner" , it is not remotely close to ubers treatment of drivers. Simply a legal form of prostituition. By luring drivers with false advertising of $$$ to be made simply driving a few hours a week and no need for special insurance. Odds are the Travis Kalanick now travels with security because you can't keep screwing people over and not keep looking over shoulder when you head out door.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

All of the above


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Lack of transparent business practices.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber


Might as well invoke Godwin's Law... so I'll name IG Farben as a more ethically challenged company.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

bobbybq said:


> Being RATED!


Yeap,Uber say one of the reason they don't allow tips is because it might be racism involved,some how they don't think that about ratings


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd click all if I could. Mostly the low $/mile and short trips.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

If Pax had to pay for pickup miles, they would wait for a closer car to show up rather than long distance ping. As it is, they don't give two shirts that we have to roll the dice on whether they're looking for a 35 mile airport run, or want to get dropped off at Walmart for their shift.

If Drivers got paid to fetch, we wouldn't mind accepting a long distance ping.

A 10 mile ping for a 1 mile ride would make sense if we got paid for 11 miles. For many trips, this would effectively double the per mile rate.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I have no complaints... as long I keep getting to call that asshat of a CEO "KalaDICK"!


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


Being timed out!


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

I second the no option for tips, we r losing at least 25% of our income. Why is it so difficult to add that on there?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

What do I hate most....hmmm ?

I think it's the guy driving my car.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Surprised that Insurance and Safety Issues didn't score higher.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


Uber is based on 3 things 1.) Greed 2. Consumption and 3. Waste. Half the riders Uber is catering to should be on the bus, subway, bicycle or on foot. Driving children to McDonalds or Tim Horton's on lunch break is ludicrous.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

I can see the future;
5 years from now, you will be watching TV late at night and an infomercial pops up " do u have severe anxiety? Do u suffer from lack of sleep? Do u feel constant emotional distress, if so these could be signs of driving for the dangerous Uber and Lyft blood suckers... Please call attorney knock and knock for a free consultation, YOU MAY HAVE A CASE"


----------



## eXperiment (Jun 20, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> Uber is based on 3 things 1.) Greed 2. Consumption and 3. Waste. Half the riders Uber is catering to should be on the bus, subway, bicycle or on foot. Driving children to McDonalds or Tim Horton's on lunch break is ludicrous.


Apparently productivity in the workforce is going down and perplexing economists in this age of computers and automation

I reckon blame it on online consumption where we are moving away from centralization and more customized service crap

you know, for example having couriers running around dropping parcels due to peacemeal cyber shopping exercises

in meantime the dispatchers and drivers are getting underpaid to create extra waste and pollution

as opposed to the consumer hitting a shopping centre or a Costco and loading up big

and... just like you said

this is probably happening in a similar fashion across many areas of commerce and business

roll on the 'gig' economy


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

The overzealous recruitment. I don't need an email and 5 texts a day begging to sign up my friends and family. Treat your drivers with some respect and the turnover problem goes away. Also my small market does not need 75 drivers online a night when there are only 15 riders at a time with the exception of 2:05am at bar close! So quit recruiting and putting out those guarantee scams that bring even more drivers online. I'm not going to sit in my car for hours on end waiting for a ping, I'm going to drive if I'm going to be busy and making some money.

That's on top of everything else that's been said about rates, ethics/transparency, tipping...


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> The overzealous recruitment. I don't need an email and 5 texts a day begging to sign up my friends and family. Treat your drivers with some respect and the turnover problem goes away. Also my small market does not need 75 drivers online a night when there are only 15 riders at a time with the exception of 2:05am at bar close! So quit recruiting and putting out those guarantee scams that bring even more drivers online. I'm not going to sit in my car for hours on end waiting for a ping, I'm going to drive if I'm going to be busy and making some money.
> 
> That's on top of everything else that's been said about rates, ethics/transparency, tipping...


In the new economy ( not sure why they call it 'New' because its really more reminiscent of the old economy when there was no regulation ) the Neoliberal schedule is have everyone working for next to nothing. The woman running for Tory leadership in the UK got up in Parliament yesterday and proposed eliminating the minimum wage. In many ways Uber is the old economy with and no minimum wage or benefits. Who is going to pay for Obama Care if they drive for Uber?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> I can see the future;
> 5 years from now, u're watching TV late at night and an infomercial pops up " do u have severe anxiety? Do u suffer from lack of sleeping? Do u have some emotional distress, if so these could be signs of driving for the dangerous Uber and Lyft blood suckers... Please call attorney knock and knock for a free consultation"


I have this idea that ISIS is probably planning its next attacks around requesting Uber XL, imagine getting a taxi and having to leave a bag (bomb) behind!


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Lack of TIPPING in app and by cheap pax!!!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Dealing with Uber's constant, unrelenting, onslaught of screw ups.

99% of my pax are fine. The bad pax amuse me more than stress me out. I've made my peace with the low rates. My market doesn't have pool so I am spared that.

But in 15 months of Ubering not one single week has passed without Uber doing something to my account which has kept me off the road. I was recently involved in a 4-day fiasco while they debated my start date and what commisions I should be paying.

This was triggered by me uploading my new car inspection form to comply with the new CPUC requirements - despite the current one being good until September. Ultimately I had to drive to their office 90 miles away to fix it.

You'd think this would have solved my problems but this morning I got an email telling me I had 1 day left to update my car inspection document. So I have no idea if I'll be an Uber driver 24 hours from now or not.

Dealing with Uber is exhausting.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Other... The lack of bathroom options


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Well since you did not have the top two I would select I did pick the next best three. I would suggest adding:
> 
> 1) Travis
> 2) Lack of in app tipping


Not just the lack of in-app tipping. I'd add the fact that Uber actively discourages tipping.

I'll also add the comment that I don't actually hate driving Uber -- if I hated it, I wouldn't do it. I actively contract to 4 services and Uber is #4 on the priority list.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily (Apr 16, 2016)

How do I hate thee, let me count the ways.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> I have this idea that ISIS is probably planning its next attacks around requesting Uber XL, imagine getting a taxi and having to leave a bag (bomb) behind!


Now, u gonna make me paranoid. I have to get out and check my car after every trip lol


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Other... The lack of bathroom options


Poor guy, maybe you need a foley so u don't have to deal with that issue anymore


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> Uber is based on 3 things 1.) Greed 2. Consumption and 3. Waste. Half the riders Uber is catering to should be on the bus, subway, bicycle or on foot. Driving children to McDonalds or Tim Horton's on lunch break is ludicrous.


Socialists are the smartest people on earth. They are so smart that from their couch or from their office at some bureaucracy in D.C., they know better than another individual does about what that individual needs.


----------



## nyc321 (May 24, 2016)

There should be a rating system for Uber employees including TK, to many downvotes
get's you fired including the clueless customer service over in Bungadoodoo and the office 
employees here who are professional liars, and the sh*tlords who prepare the weekly
monthly promo's/special incentives, rating system should be a full two way street 
For example there's a two week free rental for new noobers in NY and after spending
many hours online with others in the same process we still cannot figure out what the 
deal involves too many "gotchas" and "too bad" in the fine print


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

nyc321 said:


> There should be a rating system for Uber employees including TK, to many downvotes
> get's you fired including the clueless customer service over in Bungadoodoo and the office
> employees here who are professional liars, and the sh*tlords who prepare the weekly
> monthly promo's/special incentives, rating system should be a full two way street
> ...


There is a rating system for employees, that's why u get a survey email after office visits and on the bottom of each email, there is a question with a thumb up or down to where they solved your issue or not


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

In the LA market, with the incentive medal status, we can make pretty good money. And I personally prefer it to chasing bullshit surges all day. I would much rather work the LA Core for between 1.7x to 2.2x than chasing a surge. It also allows me to pick up anywhere in the LA core without worrying if its a surge. In essence, every ride in the LA core is a surge.

In my opinion, and I could be wrong, I think Uber doesn't want to raise the rates because if they do, and its surging, then the surge prices will just be ridiculous, to the point of being more expensive than a taxis, and that is definitely not their business plan... even though I think people would still take uber over a taxis, if the price were the same, at least in the LA market, because uber is just more efficient. Its easier to get a uber in most places than a taxis.

My biggest complaints are:

1. Getting ride requests before my current ride is complete. If I have to pee, don't want to drive in this area, ect, I have to let the ping time out, but the problem is, sometimes I have to let 3, 4, 5 requests time out cause I can't end the ride. IF I LET ONE REQUEST TIME OUT, DON'T SEND ME ANYMORE, CAUSE i AIN'T GONNA ACCEPT ANY OF THEM. Or give us an option at the start of each ride "would you like a ride requests sent to you when you are close to your destination for this ride?". If I had this option, then give me a hard time about my acceptance rate, but if you aren't gonna give me this option, well then, **** your acceptance rate.

2. Support is a fricken joke.

3. Stop giving passengers at LAX a door option. THIS IS NOT WHERE LAX WANTS US PICKING PASSENGERS UP, but passengers think they are at the right spot, because uber lets them put this in the app. So then I have to direct them to the correct ride share sign at LAX. Also, uber should also tell passengers to answer their damn phones at LAX. I don't leave the Jenny lot unless they either answer their phone or have a ride share letter (ABCDEF) as their pickup location. **** if I am getting out of the queue I may have been waiting in for 30 minutes to go play wheres Waldo.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh, and I forgot Pool. **** UBER POOL! Hate it, and hate the cheap ass ****ing people who take it.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> These are my general complaints.
> 
> 1. Rideshare rates are too low ( which is why I quit, and switched to UberBlack/SUV --- here I'm fine with the rates ).
> The big reason is there is not enough profit to compensate driver for use of car.
> ...


Ummm there is a night mode. Settings-display&abrogates-night mode. Bam.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> In the new economy ( not sure why they call it 'New' because its really more reminiscent of the old economy when there was no regulation ) the Neoliberal schedule is have everyone working for next to nothing. The woman running for Tory leadership in the UK got up in Parliament yesterday and proposed eliminating the minimum wage. In many ways Uber is the old economy with and no minimum wage or benefits. Who is going to pay for Obama Care if they drive for Uber?


Oh, it so annoys me that people still do not get what Obamacare (Affordable Healthcare Plan) is. Healthcare.gov is just a site that has consolidated all healthcare coverage options available to the general public and lists it in a uniform format so the average joe can process it all and make the best choice for his needs and crap. It isn't a boo-ya free for all that those already covered are financing. But even, even, IF it were, are we all not better when our neighbors have access to medical professionals and are able to care for their children? Is it so bad to be a society that actually feels compassion and empathy for all so much so that when someone is not well the rest agree he should be made better? Apparently. None the less, read the Act and come into the light.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Oh, it so annoys me that people still do not get what Obamacare (Affordable Healthcare Plan) is. Healthcare.gov is just a site that has consolidated all healthcare coverage options available to the general public and lists it in a uniform format so the average joe can process it all and make the best choice for his needs and crap. It isn't a boo-ya free for all that those already covered are financing. But even, even, IF it were, are we all not better when our neighbors have access to medical professionals and are able to care for their children? Is it so bad to be a society that actually feels compassion and empathy for all so much so that when someone is not well the rest agree he should be made better? Apparently. None the less, read the Act and come into the light.


I inadvertently threw around the term Obamacare and should have said health insurance. Here in Canada we have social medicine and we owe its' existence to a very enlightened individual by the name of Tommy Douglas. It is always difficult for Canadians to know that the most powerful and wealthiest nation on the planet is the last western democracy that still doesn't have basic health coverage for its' citizens. I believe it was Paul Krugman who wrote that the reason why Nixon couldn't enact his plan for social medicine was because the southern part of the U.S. was terrified that the hospitals would need to be integrated. Many of the Dixie Democrats were opposed to this mingling of the races and nixed Nixons health care plans. The historical backdrop to this is indicative of a much larger problem in America and its' simply that there is just too much hate and prejudice between whites and blacks. In Chris Hedges newest book Wages of Rebellion he shows that the hollowing out of the American middle and working classes is setting the stage for a violent backlash. The elites are in no mood to share their wealth and plan on looting the country in perpetuity. At any moment we could see a spark that will ignite and mobilize the masses into a violent backlash. Having been a witness to the riots in Detroit and Chicago when I was a teenager, while driving through both cities, to return back to Canada, the only reason we were not hauled out of my fathers' car was because we had Canadian license plates. If we must revisit this rage again I hope black people realize they need to burn down the white upper middle class neighbourhoods and not their own. However, it would be much better if they turned their rage on the banks and the politicians.


----------



## Jerako (Jul 6, 2016)

When passengers make us wait, and the irony of them saying there app had me five mins away.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I inadvertently threw around the term Obamacare and should have said health insurance. Here in Canada we have social medicine and we owe its' existence to a very enlightened individual by the name of Tommy Douglas. It is always difficult for Canadians to know that the most powerful and wealthiest nation on the planet is the last western democracy that still doesn't have basic health coverage for its' citizens. I believe it was Paul Krugman who wrote that the reason why Nixon couldn't enact his plan for social medicine was because the southern part of the U.S. was terrified that the hospitals would need to be integrated. Many of the Dixie Democrats were opposed to this mingling of the races and nixed Nixons health care plans. The historical backdrop to this is indicative of a much larger problem in America and its' simply that there is just too much hate and prejudice between whites and blacks. In Chris Hedges newest book Wages of Rebellion he shows that the hollowing out of the American middle and working classes is setting the stage for a violent backlash. The elites are in no mood to share their wealth and plan on looting the country in perpetuity. At any moment we could see a spark that will ignite and mobilize the masses into a violent backlash. Having been a witness to the riots in Detroit and Chicago when I was a teenager, while driving through both cities, to return back to Canada, the only reason we were not hauled out of my fathers' car was because we had Canadian license plates. If we must revisit this rage again I hope black people realize they need to burn down the white upper middle class neighbourhoods and not their own. However, it would be much better if they turned their rage on the banks and the politicians.


Amen to all that! I am sorry your southerly neighbors are mostly ******bag arseholes who rarely read, play with guns far too much and far too big for their collective intelligence and eat like ravenous gluttons or, certainly, stray dogs. I'm sorry too we seem to value preciously little and the obscenely superficial. It is embarrassing, I imagine, to have us as neighbors, even more so now with the amoral, deceptive, dynamic duo in line for the Oval Office. One of those, if successful, will send me across your borders in shame and horror. I totally get it. The maple leaf, the insistence that you aren't one of us losers. And I mean "you" as in anyone who isn't a US resident. We just ***** too much and work with little ethics and that's my generous optimism speaking, heh? I'm not sure we qualify or quantify as the wealthiest or most powerful. Sure, we have insanely wealthy people here but they don't share their wealth. The 4 (maybe 5?) Walmart heirs, for example, will inherit a fortune that is equal to the net worth of the sum total wealth of the lowest 40% of our population. So 4 people will share the same amount of money that roughly 128,000,000 "survive" on today. I'll be banned again if I say it but whatever--the only thing wrong with that is just how incredibly, grossly, disgustingly fudged up that is. So, yes, there is wealth but it is in the hands of very few and those hands don't like to consort with the bulk of the masses and when they spend their money, it's in the places their wealthy friends own and/or visit. That way it only ever circulates in their circles while the real mericuhns take on extra hours or a side gig driving for Uber so one more supreme prick will get his golden ticket to romp and play and shop in Never Land too. But no matter how much less we sleep and how much more time we work, we still aren't making more than the average joe made in 1982 and that slacker worked just one job. So now we need two+ jobs or incomes to make as much as our parents did in a time when just about everything, save for the banana, costs quadruple (more of my sunny optimism showing) to get and is often inferior to its predecessor of the 80's. Think car batteries.

My point? There is one.

You give us far too much credit if you think this splintered ass crack of a land has the wherewithal, ambition, time and energy to engage in a social revolution of the scale that will be necessary to reset the balance on all the scales that need to be recalibrated for the US to be wealthy or powerful again in either of our lifetimes. Maybe some isolated pockets but we don't like each other enough to organize for a common purpose and even if we did working two jobs is exhausting and The Bachelor is really good right now and that level on Candy Crush must be conquered and a new Kardashian spin-off premieres soon and "it's not gonna change nothing so why bother" will be the consensus you'll hear more than any riot or uprising. My Canadian friend, we just suck this much and it won't happen. But it sure as fudge needs to.


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 16, 2016)

1. Laughably insufficient compensation in comparison to the risks & costs undertaken
2. No tips and Uber actively discouraging tipping (Biggest asshole move IMHO)
3. The dumb as shit rating system
4. Cheap-ass riders that expect drivers to cater to their every whim
5. Uber's overall lawsuit-magnet attitude


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I hate the fact that the riders have power of the drivers. Uber pretty much made the system makes it that way since riders are allowed to cancel at 5 times in a row without a penalty whereas drivers must accept all riders or face a time-out for high cancellation. Seriously, wtf is that bullshit?

Furthermore...

Giving serious complaints against ANY riders do nothing. I've given so many complaints to so many bad/impolite riders only to be met with an automated response from the CSR that "Uber doesn't tolerate the behavior" crap and while I am constantly bombarded with false reports of dangerous driving, attitude, missed ETA etc. etc....

The rates are so low, but it's just not low enough, seeing as how too many drivers are out there working and oversaturating the driver pool which makes it hard to actively find enough riders. I went to the Los Angeles Convention Center during Anime Expo (Jul 1-4) and there was just so many Ubers all there, like 20 were parked on just 1 block. I wasn't online at the time but the competition was extremely fierce there so I checked to see if it was surging and it actually wasn't! Anyone who's been to Anime Expo will understand that MANY people rely on Uber/Taxi due to high parking prices and over 100,000 attendees in the event.

I admit, Uber has done a lot of good for me thus far. Uber has practically paid off my car and saved me enough money for an upgrade but I think I'm gonna hold on for the upgrade for awhile. My car is a complete mess from when I started using it in April as a ridesharing vehicle. The depreciation, stress, and maintaining the cost to operate as a driver does take a toll. Drivers can request a cleaning fee but it sometimes doesn't cover the cost entirely because the damage can be too extensive. Like vomit can damage can the fabric and leave behind odor that is almost impossible to completely eliminate. At this point, leasing the car may not be a bad option but with such low rates, what other options do we have? Especially for people driving newer model cars? Without guarantees, Uber is just a losing proposition.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Amen to all that! I am sorry your southerly neighbors are mostly ******bag arseholes who rarely read, play with guns far too much and far too big for their collective intelligence and eat like ravenous gluttons or, certainly, stray dogs. I'm sorry too we seem to value preciously little and the obscenely superficial. It is embarrassing, I imagine, to have us as neighbors, even more so now with the amoral, deceptive, dynamic duo in line for the Oval Office. One of those, if successful, will send me across your borders in shame and horror. I totally get it. The maple leaf, the insistence that you aren't one of us losers. And I mean "you" as in anyone who isn't a US resident. We just ***** too much and work with little ethics and that's my generous optimism speaking, heh? I'm not sure we qualify or quantify as the wealthiest or most powerful. Sure, we have insanely wealthy people here but they don't share their wealth. The 4 (maybe 5?) Walmart heirs, for example, will inherit a fortune that is equal to the net worth of the sum total wealth of the lowest 40% of our population. So 4 people will share the same amount of money that roughly 128,000,000 "survive" on today. I'll be banned again if I say it but whatever--the only thing wrong with that is just how incredibly, grossly, disgustingly fudged up that is. So, yes, there is wealth but it is in the hands of very few and those hands don't like to consort with the bulk of the masses and when they spend their money, it's in the places their wealthy friends own and/or visit. That way it only ever circulates in their circles while the real mericuhns take on extra hours or a side gig driving for Uber so one more supreme prick will get his golden ticket to romp and play and shop in Never Land too. But no matter how much less we sleep and how much more time we work, we still aren't making more than the average joe made in 1982 and that slacker worked just one job. So now we need two+ jobs or incomes to make as much as our parents did in a time when just about everything, save for the banana, costs quadruple (more of my sunny optimism showing) to get and is often inferior to its predecessor of the 80's. Think car batteries.
> 
> My point? There is one.
> 
> You give us far too much credit if you think this splintered ass crack of a land has the wherewithal, ambition, time and energy to engage in a social revolution of the scale that will be necessary to reset the balance on all the scales that need to be recalibrated for the US to be wealthy or powerful again in either of our lifetimes. Maybe some isolated pockets but we don't like each other enough to organize for a common purpose and even if we did working two jobs is exhausting and The Bachelor is really good right now and that level on Candy Crush must be conquered and a new Kardashian spin-off premieres soon and "it's not gonna change nothing so why bother" will be the consensus you'll hear more than any riot or uprising. My Canadian friend, we just suck this much and it won't happen. But it sure as fudge needs to.


Thank you for a thoughtful post. I awoke this morning to news of another American black life lost to police violence. I have many friends in the U.S. who are acutely aware of the rapid disintegration of American culture. I hope I don't have to witness the 1970's again.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Thank you for a thoughtful post. I awoke this morning to news of another American black life lost to police violence. I have many friends in the U.S. who are acutely aware of the rapid disintegration of American culture. I hope I don't have to witness the 1970's again.


It's insane. I was a teacher for 20 years and daily I worry about my young Black babies out there. if my daughters were Black I'd not let them go anywhere. This most recent senseless shooting by the cop is horrific. Did you see the girlfriend's recorded live feed? It's wicked and heart wrenching. This poor young man was doing exactly as he was told and informed the officer of his license and the presence of a fire arm. He did everything perfectly. If this doesn't put that officer in jail I'll see you soon.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

It would have to be #10. 

Too many drivers.

But it's also the nature of their system, so it's hard to hate it. But dislike it, yes.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Socialists are the smartest people on earth. They are so smart that from their couch or from their office at some bureaucracy in D.C., they know better than another individual does about what that individual needs.


Capitalists are even worse, because they think their system is free of flaws and unaware that it has always been held in check by socialist policies.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

" The world has been turned upside down. The pestilence of corporate totalitarianism is spreading over the earth. The criminals have seized power. It is not only Assange, Hammond, Abu-Jamal, Manning and Hashmi they want. It is all who dare defy the destructive fury of the global corporate state. The persecution of these rebels is the harbinger of what is to come: the rise of a bitter world where criminals in tailored suits and gangsters in beribboned military uniforms-propped up a vast internal and external security apparatus, a compliant press, and a morally bankrupt political elite-hunt down and cage all who resist." Chris Hedges, Wages of Rebellion: The Moral Imperative of Revolt


----------



## blackbeamer3 (Jul 7, 2016)

devil's advocate for a minute...why are you guys on a forum complaining about a job you choose to have? if the rates are too low for you or the passengers get on your nerves or whatever you're *****ing about...then stop turning on the app and go get a conventional job where you have to clock in and out and answer to someone probably overpaid and younger than you. sure there are some changes that could be made but if you're unhappy enough to just ***** about everything then why are you doing the job? it's not a job you had to have 4 interviews for and wear your best suit to get. you chose to sign up on the website and do whatever was required by uber to drive in your specific region. seems like everyone expects to make millions without actually having to work for it. i've had my fair share of unpleasant riders but the good ones far outweigh the bad and if you expect every rider you pick up to be an idiot or annoying or you have no desire to even talk to them then you're getting what you give. i've heard nightmare stories about drivers and the ridiculous things they tell riders like we're not allowed to make stops (which is true on pool only) and that they have to follow the route given by the uber navigation (which is totally false). just seems silly to me to take the time to ***** about something you chose to do.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

blackbeamer3 said:


> devil's advocate for a minute...why are you guys on a forum complaining about a job you choose to have? if the rates are too low for you or the passengers get on your nerves or whatever you're *****ing about...then stop turning on the app and go get a conventional job where you have to clock in and out and answer to someone probably overpaid and younger than you. sure there are some changes that could be made but if you're unhappy enough to just ***** about everything then why are you doing the job? it's not a job you had to have 4 interviews for and wear your best suit to get. you chose to sign up on the website and do whatever was required by uber to drive in your specific region. seems like everyone expects to make millions without actually having to work for it. i've had my fair share of unpleasant riders but the good ones far outweigh the bad and if you expect every rider you pick up to be an idiot or annoying or you have no desire to even talk to them then you're getting what you give. i've heard nightmare stories about drivers and the ridiculous things they tell riders like we're not allowed to make stops (which is true on pool only) and that they have to follow the route given by the uber navigation (which is totally false). just seems silly to me to take the time to ***** about something you chose to do.


Return here after you've completed 2K trips.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

Bottom line is the rates are too low. If rates were higher surge would not matter, pool would be annoying but acceptable (rate to driver should be at least uberX with base fare added for each additional pick up), commission and booking fees would be ok, dead miles would be paid for in higher earnings, tips wouldnt matter etc.

For me rates should be at least 1.5x surge min pref 2x surge, there should be no booking fee or uber commission should be less or zero, there should be an extended pick up fee if pick up is over 10 mins away, there should be an extended drop off fee for fares originating in city centers and surrounding areas if going more than 5-10 miles outside city limits depending on size of city geographicly, there should be premium pricing (guaranteed surge) for trips during rush hours and late night weekends ie after midnight, rating system should be good/neutral/very bad where only very bad affects drivers negatively.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Djc said:


> Bottom line is the rates are too low. If rates were higher surge would not matter, pool would be annoying but acceptable (rate to driver should be at least uberX with base fare added for each additional pick up), commission and booking fees would be ok, dead miles would be paid for in higher earnings, tips wouldnt matter etc.
> 
> For me rates should be at least 1.5x surge min pref 2x surge, there should be no booking fee or uber commission should be less or zero, there should be an extended pick up fee if pick up is over 10 mins away, there should be an extended drop off fee for fares originating in city centers and surrounding areas if going more than 5-10 miles outside city limits depending on size of city geographicly, there should be premium pricing (guaranteed surge) for trips during rush hours and late night weekends ie after midnight, rating system should be good/neutral/very bad where only very bad affects drivers negatively.


If you are trying to get any consistent and reliable income out of driving for Uber, the problem goes WAY beyond the rates being too low. Raise them to where you want them and you will be surprised at how little your situation improves. The real problem is the "sharing economy" and the "part-time/1099 economy" which are putting many of the burdens that used to be on the employer now on the worker.


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

diemos3211 said:


> Low rates underlie pretty much all of my problems (except Pool, where the prospect of having to arbitrate between two sets of strangers is on it's face a terrible idea greatly exacerbated by low rates). When I drove a taxi I never minded short trips, because the rates were high enough to make it possible to do alright even if I had nothing but short trips. Likewise I didn't mind making stops and waiting for people, because the rate I got paid for wait time was sufficient to make it worth my while. Deadheading back to town wasn't a big deal, because I had been paid a decent rate to go out in the first place. I'd be a lot more enthusiastic about Uber, and much more willing to overlook their other foibles, if they raised rates to be about 30% under taxi rates and let me opt out of Pool.


this is an email exchange with an uber support agent that proves uber pool is a ripoff!








##- Please type your reply above this line -##
Your request (158376921) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

*David Estupiñan* (Uber)

Jun 26, 06:28 PDT

*Hi Ricardo!*
Thanks for reaching us, my name is *David* from *Uber's* Team.

So glad to hear it! Thanks for letting us know, we appreciate you taking the time to share this with us.

As a growing company, we are constantly seeking ways to better enhance the Uber experience from both drivers' and riders' perspective to provide better experience.

If you have any other question don't hesitate and please contact us or visit our Support Center.

Have an awesome sunday!

*David Estupiñan*
help.uber.com

*RICARDO BER*

Jun 26, 05:45 PDT

Thank you. You couldn't have explained better how it is a ripoff! Drivers do two or three different trips for the price of one, at a lower fare rate and riders get away without each paying the minimum fare and trips taking longer do to the inefficiency of the routes and thus drivers making less per hour while doing more trips.
It is a ripoff. It would be more efficient if only drivers that don't mind doing pool, got those pool request while drivers that don't want to do them do all the Uber X request. Amen.
________________________________

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/17604/368757/uPHn9sePRVeNQ8r/logo-type.png]

*Mauricio* (Uber)

Jun 25, 09:29 PDT

Hello Ricardo,

This is Mauricio from Uber support team. Happy to explain!

The final fare you see at the end of your uberPOOL trip will be your gross total for the whole ride. It includes the time you spent from the time you picked up your first rider to the time you make your final drop off, and both riders split that fare. It will looks as two separate fares, one right after the other, in your dashboard.

*On a normal uberX trip, you would pick up and drop off your first rider and then wait for a second pickup to begin. With uberPOOL, you will be getting paid for that time you spend on your way to pick up the second rider.*

Please visit this link if you have more questions about uberPOOL.

I hope this helps make uberPOOL pricing clearer! Please let me know if I can help further.

Best regards,

*Mauricio*
help.uber.com

*RICARDO BER*

Jun 24, 21:41 PDT

I have said it in the past, I will not do any pool request because it's a ripoff! If you only directed pool request to those who don't mind doing it, then the result will be more efficiency, because you won't have drivers cancelling all the pool request and you won't have all drivers tied up with time consuming pool rides and a majority of Uber X and XL waiting forever for a ride, because they need to get somewhere fast and could not care less about Uber stinking pool.
Thanks: Ricardo

This email is a service from Uber.
[N4VMPK-5EMJ]


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Rico Ramz said:


> this is an email exchange with an uber support agent that proves uber pool is a ripoff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was an incredibly accurate portrayal of how Uber takes advantage of hard working people who don't want to make a difference they just want to be fairly paid for their time and expenses. Uber is a predatory company that needs to be reigned in quickly before they kill drivers and passengers. Being distracted while driving multiple fares is a traffic hazard and I would venture to say a criminal offence in many states and provinces. If a lawyer is reading this post I would venture to guess that Uber could be promptly taken to the courts and have a injunction issued to stop this dangerous business practice of multiple pools. Many drivers I am sure would agree. Drivers could also litigate that many of them are forced into this unsafe driving practice.


----------



## RJA (Jun 27, 2016)

I think the main argument is the low rates. If people were being paid a decent rate then most of the other complaints would go away or not seem as important.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

blackbeamer3 said:


> devil's advocate for a minute...why are you guys on a forum complaining about a job you choose to have? if the rates are too low for you or the passengers get on your nerves or whatever you're *****ing about...then stop turning on the app and go get a conventional job where you have to clock in and out and answer to someone probably overpaid and younger than you. sure there are some changes that could be made but if you're unhappy enough to just ***** about everything then why are you doing the job? it's not a job you had to have 4 interviews for and wear your best suit to get. you chose to sign up on the website and do whatever was required by uber to drive in your specific region. seems like everyone expects to make millions without actually having to work for it. i've had my fair share of unpleasant riders but the good ones far outweigh the bad and if you expect every rider you pick up to be an idiot or annoying or you have no desire to even talk to them then you're getting what you give. i've heard nightmare stories about drivers and the ridiculous things they tell riders like we're not allowed to make stops (which is true on pool only) and that they have to follow the route given by the uber navigation (which is totally false). just seems silly to me to take the time to ***** about something you chose to do.


This " just quit your job" is a bogus argument. For many when there are no jobs immediately on the horizon quitting is not that easy nor an option. Moreover it is the very reason corporations are able to exploit drivers because they know this.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

naplestom75 said:


> Capitalists are even worse, because they think their system is free of flaws and unaware that it has always been held in check by socialist policies.


Capitalists think nothing of the kind.

Capitalism has been held in check by socialist policies in the way a parasite, say a wood tick or a mosquito, holds a human in check.

Socialistic policies are by definition parasitic. They are possible at all only so long as the host can bear the costs or is not killed off by the disease at the core of the parasite. After these policies have grown so burdensome that they bankrupt the host economy, it all collapses, as they have in so many places, most recently in Venezuela.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Karl Marx said:


> " The world has been turned upside down. The pestilence of corporate totalitarianism is spreading over the earth. The criminals have seized power. It is not only Assange, Hammond, Abu-Jamal, Manning and Hashmi they want. It is all who dare defy the destructive fury of the global corporate state. The persecution of these rebels is the harbinger of what is to come: the rise of a bitter world where criminals in tailored suits and gangsters in beribboned military uniforms-propped up a vast internal and external security apparatus, a compliant press, and a morally bankrupt political elite-hunt down and cage all who resist." Chris Hedges, Wages of Rebellion: The Moral Imperative of Revolt


LOL. Dude sounds like one of those enraged little kids the kmer rouge used to purge Cambodian society of all non-peasants during the genocide knowns as The Killing Fields.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. Dude sounds like one of those enraged little kids the kmer rouge used to purge Cambodian society of all non-peasants during the genocide knowns as The Killing Fields.


Hedges is a pulitzer prize winning author and a former NYT's war correspondent. More importantly he has a world perspective and is highly respected author and RT host. His assessments our disturbing to read but he tells it the way it is. He is an American who cares about his country and a patriot beyond reproach. In fact he is an an American hero in every sense of the word.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. Dude sounds like one of those enraged little kids the kmer rouge used to purge Cambodian society of all non-peasants during the genocide knowns as The Killing Fields.


You sound intimidated.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> Ummm there is a night mode. Settings-display&abrogates-night mode. Bam.


I have an iPhone 4 it just has wallpapers and brightness doesn't have a night mode where the colors reverse


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

blackbeamer3 said:


> devil's advocate for a minute...why are you guys on a forum complaining about a job you choose to have? if the rates are too low for you or the passengers get on your nerves or whatever you're *****ing about...then stop turning on the app and go get a conventional job where you have to clock in and out and answer to someone probably overpaid and younger than you. sure there are some changes that could be made but if you're unhappy enough to just ***** about everything then why are you doing the job? it's not a job you had to have 4 interviews for and wear your best suit to get. you chose to sign up on the website and do whatever was required by uber to drive in your specific region. seems like everyone expects to make millions without actually having to work for it. i've had my fair share of unpleasant riders but the good ones far outweigh the bad and if you expect every rider you pick up to be an idiot or annoying or you have no desire to even talk to them then you're getting what you give. i've heard nightmare stories about drivers and the ridiculous things they tell riders like we're not allowed to make stops (which is true on pool only) and that they have to follow the route given by the uber navigation (which is totally false). just seems silly to me to take the time to ***** about something you chose to do.


"New Member" says it all. You weren't lied to 2-3 years ago when Uber first came to your market when times were good. Many of us made personal investments into vehicles and other resources because the money and the passengers were good. We were sold down the river after constant changes and rate cuts. We've earned the right to say what we want. This isn't the place to come to read what you want to see.

Many of us are trying to get back into W-2 employment...but the hiring process for that has changed drastically as well.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Amen to all that! I am sorry your southerly neighbors are mostly ******bag arseholes who rarely read, play with guns far too much and far too big for their collective intelligence and eat like ravenous gluttons or, certainly, stray dogs. I'm sorry too we seem to value preciously little and the obscenely superficial. It is embarrassing, I imagine, to have us as neighbors, even more so now with the amoral, deceptive, dynamic duo in line for the Oval Office. One of those, if successful, will send me across your borders in shame and horror. I totally get it. The maple leaf, the insistence that you aren't one of us losers. And I mean "you" as in anyone who isn't a US resident. We just ***** too much and work with little ethics and that's my generous optimism speaking, heh? I'm not sure we qualify or quantify as the wealthiest or most powerful. Sure, we have insanely wealthy people here but they don't share their wealth. The 4 (maybe 5?) Walmart heirs, for example, will inherit a fortune that is equal to the net worth of the sum total wealth of the lowest 40% of our population. So 4 people will share the same amount of money that roughly 128,000,000 "survive" on today. I'll be banned again if I say it but whatever--the only thing wrong with that is just how incredibly, grossly, disgustingly fudged up that is. So, yes, there is wealth but it is in the hands of very few and those hands don't like to consort with the bulk of the masses and when they spend their money, it's in the places their wealthy friends own and/or visit. That way it only ever circulates in their circles while the real mericuhns take on extra hours or a side gig driving for Uber so one more supreme prick will get his golden ticket to romp and play and shop in Never Land too. But no matter how much less we sleep and how much more time we work, we still aren't making more than the average joe made in 1982 and that slacker worked just one job. So now we need two+ jobs or incomes to make as much as our parents did in a time when just about everything, save for the banana, costs quadruple (more of my sunny optimism showing) to get and is often inferior to its predecessor of the 80's. Think car batteries.
> 
> My point? There is one.
> 
> You give us far too much credit if you think this splintered ass crack of a land has the wherewithal, ambition, time and energy to engage in a social revolution of the scale that will be necessary to reset the balance on all the scales that need to be recalibrated for the US to be wealthy or powerful again in either of our lifetimes. Maybe some isolated pockets but we don't like each other enough to organize for a common purpose and even if we did working two jobs is exhausting and The Bachelor is really good right now and that level on Candy Crush must be conquered and a new Kardashian spin-off premieres soon and "it's not gonna change nothing so why bother" will be the consensus you'll hear more than any riot or uprising. My Canadian friend, we just suck this much and it won't happen. But it sure as fudge needs to.


This is an interesting read. Not sure I agree with all of it...but very interesting nonetheless!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> It's insane. I was a teacher for 20 years and daily I worry about my young Black babies out there. if my daughters were Black I'd not let them go anywhere. This most recent senseless shooting by the cop is horrific. Did you see the girlfriend's recorded live feed? It's wicked and heart wrenching. This poor young man was doing exactly as he was told and informed the officer of his license and the presence of a fire arm. He did everything perfectly. If this doesn't put that officer in jail I'll see you soon.


I don't want to get into an argument here because I think there's a very good chance it was a bad shooting, but the recording doesn't start until after the shooting (unless something new has surfaced). So we don't actually KNOW what happened, only what the girlfriend is saying.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> Return here after you've completed 2K trips.


It shouldn't take anywhere near that many unless he's really stupid.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> If we must revisit this rage again I hope black people realize they need to burn down the white upper middle class neighbourhoods and not their own.


Poor poor socialist, so easy to hate those who have because you have not. So mad because you don't have what I've earned after years of hard work and smart choices?, so mad cause you want so bad to be "upper middle class" but can't achieve the success to get there? Perhaps you should "burn down" your skewed ideology and start again. There is a way to find success on your own, its just a different path. Once you do, you will realize the rewards of such.


Cou-ber said:


> Sure, we have insanely wealthy people here but they don't share their wealth.


If you were to win the megaball for hundreds of millions, just how much are going to share outside your circle? Other than Zero you may be a liar.

Liberal socialist are only such until they no longer need to be.
By the way, the OP was "what do you hate most about uber as a driver" not "what do you hate most about yourself, your culture, your society, or your homeland."
The two of you should get a room and make hate.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I have an iPhone 4 it just has wallpapers and brightness doesn't have a night mode where the colors reverse


Time to upgrade buddy!! I had a 4s and couldn't get it to hold a charge one year ago! How are you still with a working 4?? Impressive!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't want to get into an argument here because I think there's a very good chance it was a bad shooting, but the recording doesn't start until after the shooting (unless something new has surfaced). So we don't actually KNOW what happened, only what the girlfriend is saying.


True but it looks pretty damn convincing to me and I don't think you can fake that footage. It doesn't leave much to the imagination and the guy was still behind the wheel and the cop had the gun drawn and all the explosives of "fu**" indicate to me homeboy got trigger happy. This did not strike me as a car of guilty people and now that we know even more about him the cop should be in jail. Period. I need no other side. He fudged up and it's high time a cop was held accountable. I'm white and middle aged and this crap is pissing me off. When it hits my population, you know it's bad. Blue and black matter but justice matters here most and the cop should go to trial. Some jacked up bs right there and with the Sirlong case too.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberduberdoo said:


> Poor poor socialist, so easy to hate those who have because you have not. So mad because you don't have what I've earned after years of hard work and smart choices?, so mad cause you want so bad to be "upper middle class" but can't achieve the success to get there? Perhaps you should "burn down" your skewed ideology and start again. There is a way to find success on your own, its just a different path. Once you do, you will realize the rewards of such.
> 
> If you were to win the megaball for hundreds of millions, just how much are going to share outside your circle? Other than Zero you may be a liar.
> 
> ...


What makes you think I do not have it? Nonetheless, pretty presumptuous to assume jack about me because if you did actually know me you'd be assuming the completel opposite of what you predict because baby if be just about the most decent and generous wealthy person you'd want to meet. I'm not sure if I'd say I'm a liberal socialist but I sure as shite know I'd not be one to passively watch in decencies and disproportionate crap that's going on today. And when I say they don't "share" I'm talking about their share in taxes. They don't pay.

I also really don't give two licks what you have because I sure as heck don't define success using dollars. I'm not sure why you think you are even qualified to guess which class I belong to but I really really hope it's outside of the likes of yours cause it's smell like some serious ass crack for sure. Do you realize what a shmuck you've presented yourself as here? Jeezus.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> This is an interesting read. Not sure I agree with all of it...but very interesting nonetheless!


Ty


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberduberdoo said:


> Poor poor socialist, so easy to hate those who have because you have not. So mad because you don't have what I've earned after years of hard work and smart choices?, so mad cause you want so bad to be "upper middle class" but can't achieve the success to get there? Perhaps you should "burn down" your skewed ideology and start again. There is a way to find success on your own, its just a different path. Once you do, you will realize the rewards of such.
> 
> If you were to win the megaball for hundreds of millions, just how much are going to share outside your circle? Other than Zero you may be a liar.
> 
> ...


What I hate most about Uber are drivers like you.


----------



## MiamiUber (Jul 10, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> These are my general complaints.
> 
> 1. Rideshare rates are too low ( which is why I quit, and switched to UberBlack/SUV --- here I'm fine with the rates ).
> The big reason is there is not enough profit to compensate driver for use of car.
> ...


I agree with you completely. Well said. I dislike the uberpool immensely. It's working for less than minimum wage. And they forced me to do it. I don't even have a choice.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lies, no ethics, poor ability to improve.

Not a choice listed.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> What makes you think I do not have it? Nonetheless, pretty presumptuous to assume jack about me because if you did actually know me you'd be assuming the completel opposite of what you predict because baby if be just about the most decent and generous wealthy person you'd want to meet. I'm not sure if I'd say I'm a liberal socialist but I sure as shite know I'd not be one to passively watch in decencies and disproportionate crap that's going on today. And when I say they don't "share" I'm talking about their share in taxes. They don't pay.
> 
> I also really don't give two licks what you have because I sure as heck don't define success using dollars. I'm not sure why you think you are even qualified to guess which class I belong to but I really really hope it's outside of the likes of yours cause it's smell like some serious ass crack for sure. Do you realize what a shmuck you've presented yourself as here? Jeezus.


First of all Ms. Generously wealthy Uber driver, if you read my post again, the paragraph just below your highlighted comment refers to you. The paragraph below the other posters highlighted comment refers to him. The paragraph below the one that refers to you refers to both of you. So for you, it was about the wealthy not sharing their wealth. You said, "_we have insanely wealthy people here but they don't share their wealth_", but we find out now you meant they don't pay their fair share of taxes. Glad you made that clear. I did presume, you, as a multi-millionaire uber driver *may* not be one to share outside your circle. So apparently you are a generous, wealthy Uber driver who shares wealth by paying her fair share of taxes. I applaud your candor. As to the liberal socialist assumption, your posts simply point that way, nothing more nothing less. As to the two of you getting a room and make hate, well that speaks for itself.
You say, "_I also really don't give two licks what you have because I sure as heck don't define success using dollars."_ I don't seem to recall any comment directed to you regarding anything I have. Again You say, _ "I'm not sure why you think you are even qualified to guess which class I belong to but I really really hope it's outside of the likes of yours cause it's smell like some serious ass crack for sure"._ And again, I do not see in my comment to you any reference to class. Now, who here has really presented as a "shmuck". 
You know, intelligent conversation and debate is healthy but babbling hate filled run-on rhetoric is just that.


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

As a driver, I hate the low fares of UberPOOL. A lot of times when I'm downtown, I'd get 2, 3, or 4 dollars for a ride that should normally be at least $5.

I also hate that I would get a couple bucks for short rides when the minimum is supposed to be $4.20. I think my lowest fare in UberX was $2.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberduberdoo said:


> First of all Ms. Generously wealthy Uber driver, if you read my post again, the paragraph just below your highlighted comment refers to you. The paragraph below the other posters highlighted comment refers to him. The paragraph below the one that refers to you refers to both of you. So for you, it was about the wealthy not sharing their wealth. You said, "_we have insanely wealthy people here but they don't share their wealth_", but we find out now you meant they don't pay their fair share of taxes. Glad you made that clear. I did presume, you, as a multi-millionaire uber driver *may* not be one to share outside your circle. So apparently you are a generous, wealthy Uber driver who shares wealth by paying her fair share of taxes. I applaud your candor. As to the liberal socialist assumption, your posts simply point that way, nothing more nothing less. As to the two of you getting a room and make hate, well that speaks for itself.
> You say, "_I also really don't give two licks what you have because I sure as heck don't define success using dollars."_ I don't seem to recall any comment directed to you regarding anything I have. Again You say, _ "I'm not sure why you think you are even qualified to guess which class I belong to but I really really hope it's outside of the likes of yours cause it's smell like some serious ass crack for sure"._ And again, I do not see in my comment to you any reference to class. Now, who here has really presented as a "shmuck".
> You know, intelligent conversation and debate is healthy but babbling hate filled run-on rhetoric is just that.


So I blended the messages you have me and Karl Marx. Whatever. The sentiment is the same and the only hate present was what you brought with your nastiness and condescension. Here I am supporting that hate filled healthcare for all movement that all us loathsome, cold hearted socialists support and addressing a comment a kind, concerned Canadian had posted about his neighbors--us--to the south and you bust in like the forum police defending OP-s that don't require defending then suggesting people hook up because they share similar, correct ideologies because that's what hate engorged socialists do, right, they make hate with like minded people to breed more horrible hate for those egocentric, money grubbing, love filled non-socialists to be infected by. Like the do-gooder members of the GOP who recycle and support politicians who wish to prolong the health of the planet so more conservative love can be had for all. Oh, wait....clearly something is amuck....either way Ubergoober, feel free to just ignore me and my comments so my hate doesn't interrupt your ongoing replay of "Everything is Awesome" or whatever pay it forward love fest you engaged in...never said I drove for Uber nor did I claim to be rich. Generous, absolutely. Most teachers are or were before too many students like you soured them. Peace.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

One last thing, given we are in the midst of a presidential election for the highest elected office in our country and given the popularity of Bernie Sanders and the much welcome theme of the disparity between the 1% and the rest of us and give Karl Marx is clearly a well read, educated, intelligent, sentient, broad minded, thoughtful being, I am pretty sure my intended audience understood exactly what I meant by "...but they don't share it..." Perhaps he will indicate in due time. I dunno. All the same, there are, in fact, such wealthy people of which you gest and they do share their wealth with their people and/or employees. For example-the privately owned energy company here in Houston that gave each and every one of his 250+ employees $100,ooo for Christmas and who 5 years ago gave those same employees the choice between a new car of their choosing or $50k. Examples like this soul do exist but nope I wasn't meaning this and I don't have that kind of cash to share. I just have me myself and my abundance of hate.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

About time this thread had some explosions.

______________________________________________________



naplestom75 said:


> Capitalists are even worse, because they think their system is free of flaws and unaware that it has always been held in check by socialist policies.


Agreed. There is no such thing as capitalism.

There is laissez-faire socialism or modified / socialist capitalism.

Furthermore, the closest thing to capitalism would be the black market or a barter system (obviously a barter system is completely different from capitalism, however there are economic principles which I feel are applicable).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> True but it looks pretty damn convincing to me and I don't think you can fake that footage. It doesn't leave much to the imagination and the guy was still behind the wheel and the cop had the gun drawn and all the explosives of "fu**" indicate to me homeboy got trigger happy. This did not strike me as a car of guilty people and now that we know even more about him the cop should be in jail. Period. I need no other side. He fudged up and it's high time a cop was held accountable. I'm white and middle aged and this crap is pissing me off. When it hits my population, you know it's bad. Blue and black matter but justice matters here most and the cop should go to trial. Some jacked up bs right there and with the Sirlong case too.


I'm white and middle aged too but I'm sick of people making assumptions about what happened PRIOR to a video starting.

I've seen enough COPS episodes to know that often folks are told to keep their hands in sight/not move/stop reaching somewhere etc etc ad nauseum, and they do it ANYWAY. So I reserve judgement.

White cops shoot white people too, and we don't hear about that. Black cops shoot black people and we don't hear about that either. It's also not assumed to be racist when a black criminal shoots a white cop (which is why the Dallas shooter made sure to explicitly say he was targeting WHITE cops--he knew to be labeled a killer of WHITE cops, not just cops he had to make that known) . So why is the reverse automatically labeled such?

There is plenty of racism in the general population, and so there are definitely racist cops. But that says NOTHING about any one incident.

I'm a white female and when I've been pulled over I have always kept my hands on the wheel, been polite, and told the cop what I'm doing when I'm getting my insurance etc. I don't want to make them nervous. Yet as I said, I see people on COPS doing the exact opposite all the time. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm white and middle aged too but I'm sick of people making assumptions about what happened PRIOR to a video starting.
> 
> I've seen enough COPS episodes to know that often folks are told to keep their hands in sight/not move/stop reaching somewhere etc etc ad nauseum, and they do it ANYWAY. So I reserve judgement.
> 
> ...


If the cop were Black he'd belong in jail too.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm white and middle aged too but I'm sick of people making assumptions about what happened PRIOR to a video starting.
> 
> I've seen enough COPS episodes to know that often folks are told to keep their hands in sight/not move/stop reaching somewhere etc etc ad nauseum, and they do it ANYWAY. So I reserve judgement.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you, while heartwrenching, it's not clear from the video what happened to get the ball rolling. From a statistical point of view, a case can be made for racism in law enforcement, the NY Times did an extensive study on traffic stops and was able to prove racism exists.

Video is always tough because people don't start it a lot of the time till after they need it and edit it to prove their point. Occasionally there is a third party that catches it all, for example: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_of_Walter_Scott
There can't be much doubt that it was an unjustified shooting and involved a conspiracy to cover up. 
Can't remember the name but there was also that video of the cop going off on the Middle Eastern Uber driver in NYC, another example of unchecked police aggression an racism. My guess is that 90% of cops are decent people doing their best to protect and serve but the other 10% are really screwing it up for them.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't want to get into an argument here because I think there's a very good chance it was a bad shooting, but the recording doesn't start until after the shooting (unless something new has surfaced). So we don't actually KNOW what happened, only what the girlfriend is saying.


The young man was pulled over 52 times in the last 14 years. I am OVER 60 and have driven since I was 16 and have been in 2 head on crashes, rear ended three times by texting drivers and have 1 speeding ticket given to me in Bastard County, Ontario for going 41 MPH in 35.5 MPH ZONE. The only other time I was stopped was for a incomplete stop in the city on a Stop Sign Wednesday blitz. I have owned 20 cars and have amassed several million miles in my driving career. I suspect your guessing I am white man with a Gray Trafalgar mop of hair and beard. I have never encountered DWW needless police encounters. Can't imagine that I would have lived peacefully if I had been black.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't want to get into an argument here because I think there's a very good chance it was a bad shooting, but the recording doesn't start until after the shooting (unless something new has surfaced). So we don't actually KNOW what happened, only what the girlfriend is saying.


 Here is the latest headline. Looks like they'll be able to skate by the Grand Jury and the DOJ. Whoa...gonna be a long hot summer for our American brethren.
*Baton Rouge officer: Alton Sterling reached for a gun before he was shot.*


----------



## iceman27 (May 26, 2016)

I think this is the reason Fasten is starting to catch on. $1 flat commissions is pretty important.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

iceman27 said:


> I think this is the reason Fasten is starting to catch on. $1 flat commissions is pretty important.


Huh?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm white and middle aged too but I'm sick of people making assumptions about what happened PRIOR to a video starting.
> 
> I've seen enough COPS episodes to know that often folks are told to keep their hands in sight/not move/stop reaching somewhere etc etc ad nauseum, and they do it ANYWAY. So I reserve judgement.
> 
> ...


The problem is that you have a history and so once that shiet is done; it's hard to look at it with other interpretations.

There's multiple layers (eg, the likelihood of one race being pulled over another) and the way one would act once pulled over (I don't believe I've ever heard of a white man saying he's licensed to carry before reaching into his pocket for his license and registration) so it's like the chicken and egg. Well, if the cop didn't pull over more black folks, then interactions like above wouldn't have happened. Yet, in those incidents where as a cop, regardless of your race, or the passengers race, if someone says, they have a license to carry, after you ask them for a DRIVERS license and registration; and you see them reach into their pocket, you'd tell them to put their hands up instead...which is what the officer did...and then that person still reached for their pockets. what would you do? It's a life and death situation.

What's really shameful though, is this miscommunication and understanding stems at all to begin with. Education and opportunities are needed so folks don't feel like they have no choice but to turn a trick or deal. Cops should integrate themselves MORE (so then now) into the community with outreach programs and support.

Gonna stop here but this subject is definitely one that has been boiling for the past 2-3 years

Except to say it seems like it's always a black and white issue and black and white really aren't colors in the absolute sense. Rather brown and yellow are.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> never said I drove for Uber nor did I claim to be rich.


Perhaps you don't drive for uber now, but you did at one point. Additionally, The word was wealthy, and you did claim as such in this very articulate sentence. Dare I call it a sentence. 


Cou-ber said:


> *Nonetheless, pretty presumptuous to assume jack about me because if you did actually know me you'd be assuming the completel opposite of what you predict because baby if be just about the most decent and generous wealthy person you'd want to meet.*





Cou-ber said:


> only hate present was what you brought with your nastiness and condescension.


Please let me know what exactly you thought I said was nasty?
Was it like this kind of nasty?


Cou-ber said:


> I'm not sure why you think you are even qualified to guess which class I belong to but I really really hope it's outside of the likes of yours cause it's smell like some serious ass crack for sure.


 What's really funny is, I wasn't even referring to you.
Or was it this kind of nasty?


Cou-ber said:


> Do you realize what a shmuck you've presented yourself as here?


Hmmm
Or this?


Cou-ber said:


> What I hate most about Uber are drivers like you.



So let me know, thanks.

Must admit though, we do see you are very generous, with your words, they keep going and going and going...........


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber application malfunctions.
I am the face of Uber so I get the blame.
And the ratings !

Application malfunction got one female driver lost and car jacked in my area in Feb.

Application malfunction had an Uber driver drop off passenger in wrong area in may,where he promptly got robbed.

Dangerous stuff.

One job Uber.

I have given away a few rides due to malfunctions.
They cost me time,money,and reputation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Dealing with Uber's constant, unrelenting, onslaught of screw ups.
> 
> 99% of my pax are fine. The bad pax amuse me more than stress me out. I've made my peace with the low rates. My market doesn't have pool so I am spared that.
> 
> ...


A few weeks ago it shut me down in mid rush on a FRIDAY NIGHT !

said I had a documentation problem.

All by itself I suddenly had an expiration date on my car insurance of the year 3,000 !

I explained I did not intend to live to the year 3,000 ,therefore I would never prepay for that amount of insurance.

Re downloaded correct info.
Cost me hours during prime time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bad uber pro said:


> I can see the future;
> 5 years from now, you will be watching TV late at night and an infomercial pops up " do u have severe anxiety? Do u suffer from lack of sleep? Do u feel constant emotional distress, if so these could be signs of driving for the dangerous Uber and Lyft blood suckers... Please call attorney knock and knock for a free consultation, YOU MAY HAVE A CASE"


P.T.U.D.D.
POST TRAUMATIC UBER DRIVER DISORDER.

Pictured below ,a man with severe symptoms displayed:


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A few weeks ago it shut me down in mid rush on a FRIDAY NIGHT !
> 
> said I had a documentation problem.
> 
> ...


Yeah, when I had to re-upload my stuff it also defaulted to 3000. I just shook my head. It updated in a day or so after I assume a human looked at it. Apparently the same human who then changed my start day to the same day I uploaded the document.

How these people manage to keep their jobs just amazes me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, when I had to re-upload my stuff it also defaulted to 3000. I just shook my head. It updated in a day or so after I assume a human looked at it. Apparently the same human who then changed my start day to the same day I uploaded the document.
> 
> How these people manage to keep their jobs just amazes me.


I refused to reupload.
Ejected cookies.
Threw out recent downloads.
I continued to work.

Uber claimed I may not be able to get back online till the following Monday .
I ignored their request for me to re download and got back to work.

It displayed the 3,000 date WHILE I was working.no downloads or updates or anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I have this idea that ISIS is probably planning its next attacks around requesting Uber XL, imagine getting a taxi and having to leave a bag (bomb) behind!


Wait outside of this building.
Here is $5.00.

I will be back in 30 minutes.

I am leaving my trunk in the boot.

We will be going to the airport next.

15 minutes later . . .BOOM !

Terrorist laughs and throws away cellphone,and prepaid card used in 5 cities that day . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Socialists are the smartest people on earth. They are so smart that from their couch or from their office at some bureaucracy in D.C., they know better than another individual does about what that individual needs.


They are usually very intelligent.

I respect that.
Some of the ideas are excellent.

It is the practice Which always becomes corrupt.

I do not blame the idealist.

I blame the agent ( which always uses force and purging) who implents the idea and twists it to their purpose.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Not to belabor the obvious, but I was being ironic when I characterized overeducated simpletons as "the smartest people on earth."


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> You sound intimidated.


Little kids do not intimidate me. Take away their AK-47s, and they are quite compliant.

You, however, sound approving of kmer rouge tactics. Are you Cambodian?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Three observations:

1) White guilt is a heady drug, approximately as potent as heroin or meth. IME, white guilt mostly works on blond females and jewish folk (blond or not). YMMV.

2) I feel the guilt because I only gave up my slaves in 2009, when Obumble**** was elected. In some ways, I miss the little knappyheads. I'm guessing that means I should feel guilty. (Sarcasm alert) I have a photo and a saddle of a relative who was a cavalry trooper in the Union Army during the Civil War. No person in my family evrr owned slaves, ehite or black.

3) I wish I could afford to be a communist or socialist. The only folks who can are as rich as Hillary or John Kerry or Obumble**** himself (#richdemocratprivilege) and the truly poor. That's why the truly rich try to force socialism and submission onto all of us in the middle.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Wait outside of this building.
> Here is $5.00.
> 
> I will be back in 30 minutes.
> ...


I'm sure ISIS is probably planning something with Uber in mind. I swear I drove one to the airport last summer. You know when 
you meet someone and you have that feeling in your gut that this person is evil. He was filled with so much hate. Reminded me of a few years back when I was sitting on a bench in the Park beside the Blue Mosque. I looked across the path and a man his wife and baby were sitting there looking miserable. He stared me right in the eye, again that look of evil. I turned my gaze away and when I looked again in a few seconds they were gone. Spoke to one of my former colleagues tonight and he said many people have stopped taking Uber because the men now driving make them feel uncomfortable. A former regular Uber passenger who is a retail manager at one of the stores in the west end, recognized me shopping and said hello. She said she misses the original drivers and she is tired of meeting so many angry drivers. She asked if I might come back and I said not until they treat drivers with more respect and some honest compensation. She said she knew something was wrong about 2 months ago.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I'm sure ISIS is probably planning something with Uber in mind. I swear I drove one to the airport last summer. You know when
> you meet someone and you have that feeling in your gut that this person is evil. He was filled with so much hate. Reminded me of a few years back when I was sitting on a bench in the Park beside the Blue Mosque. I looked across the path and a man his wife and baby were sitting there looking miserable. He stared me right in the eye, again that look of evil. I turned my gaze away and when I looked again in a few seconds they were gone. Spoke to one of my former colleagues tonight and he said many people have stopped taking Uber because the men now driving make them feel uncomfortable. A former regular Uber passenger who is a retail manager at one of the stores in the west end, recognized me shopping and said hello. She said she misses the original drivers and she is tired of meeting so many angry drivers. She asked if I might come back and I said not until they treat drivers with more respect and some honest compensation. She said she knew something was wrong about 2 months ago.


You may have reminded him of someone who kicked his cat.

Maybe he thought you were staring?

Or even worse,everyone who looked at him that day,gave him an evil look Untill all looks became evil in his eye.

Never know.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You may have reminded him of someone who kicked his cat.
> 
> Maybe he thought you were staring?
> 
> Never know.


I have travelled to 58 counties and when you've met many people professionally and socially you get a sense of people and places. We have some serious national and global issues we must confront. Politicians haven't a clue about how much the fabric of society has come undone. The British seem to have had a good think about things on their tiny island. The elites are both stupid and incompetent.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Might as well invoke Godwin's Law... so I'll name IG Farben as a more ethically challenged company.


Here ,have a Bayer aspirin.
You will feel better.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Some of you really have no clue what's been happening in our nation. They passed a law a few years back that now allows the US government to propagandize on our own soil to our own citizens. Don't you understand what that means? Fake news! Actors! Just because it's filmed on a shakey camera phone doesn't make it legit:






You all need to wake up from your stupor. The Bible prophesied thousands of years ago of a beast of global system that would be economic in nature, working with the governments of the world, to bring about a totalitarian one-world governance.

Part of this beast system is referred to as the "red dragon." Hint, hint! Communism didn't die, people, it just married capitalism, put a wife-beater on, has slapped her around enough to get her to walk on eggshells, and is now aiming at getting the rest of the house (the world) under his control.

All these schemes to divide our nation were merely a ploy to destabilize, demoralize, and disunify in order to get the last domino nation (the USA) built upon 50 smaller nations, to fall.

It's like a behemoth with a thousand screaming midgets trying to haul it down, but this Gulliver is ready to hit the ground.

The truth is, this nation, and the world, is very, very wicked. It loves sin, it hates righteousness. It's getting the civil authorities it deserves. And everyone's going to be like, "Oh, crap, it was all true," when Jesus comes back and deals with all the people who allowed this beast to have it's way. We have a choice, use it wisely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> Hedges is a pulitzer prize winning author and a former NYT's war correspondent. More importantly he has a world perspective and is highly respected author and RT host. His assessments our disturbing to read but he tells it the way it is. He is an American who cares about his country and a patriot beyond reproach. In fact he is an an American hero in every sense of the word.


I like Chris Hedges.
I have respect for Noam Chomsky,Although I do not agree with all of his ideas.
Huge George Carlin fan.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> Some of you really have no clue what's been happening in our nation. They passed a law a few years back that now allows the US government to propagandize on our own soil to our own citizens. Don't you understand what that means? Fake news! Actors! Just because it's filmed on a shakey camera phone doesn't make it legit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Govt./ military psy ops officers are placed at each network to " study".

Soviet style " information officers "?

It appears parallel.

A " one world govt." With a " one world religion" to aide in enforcement would allow no place of refuge on earth for someone of differing opinions.

I do not care for the idea.

You speak of the Biblical Beast with 7 heads . . . G-7.GLOBALIST COUNCIL.

THE Quaran also has the prophecy,the Dajjal( one eyed Jack is king)

Some groups we will not mention,believe we are in end times now.
Even prophecies of Nostradamus,supposibly identified 911 as the start of the 3 Rd " anti- Christ".
And,the Mayan calendar,alignment of planets over pyramids ,correspond with prophecy of the birth of an " anti Christ" political figure.
Take it any way you want to.
Just a whole lot of the ancients pointed to NOW a long time ago.
From religions all over the earth.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Govt./ military psy ops officers are placed at each network to " study".
> 
> Soviet style " information officers "?
> 
> ...


Hollywood, too. You think they can make a movie today without few strands weaved into the storyline that push the agendas to continue to destroy our nation?

Movie buffs may have noticed how some of the greatest movie makers have bowed out of the game the last 20 years. Chumps like Tarrantino and other newbs were willing to do anything just to get in the game. Old timers like Mel Gibson had to be worked over here and there (consider all the drunk stories and the audio clips of his shenanigans) to fall in line.

Think about how many awful SNL stars have been pushed so hard the last 20 years. Is it because they're talented? No, it's because they will do everything they're told.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The problem is that you have a history and so once that shiet is done; it's hard to look at it with other interpretations.
> 
> There's multiple layers (eg, the likelihood of one race being pulled over another) and the way one would act once pulled over (I don't believe I've ever heard of a white man saying he's licensed to carry before reaching into his pocket for his license and registration) so it's like the chicken and egg. Well, if the cop didn't pull over more black folks, then interactions like above wouldn't have happened. Yet, in those incidents where as a cop, regardless of your race, or the passengers race, if someone says, they have a license to carry, after you ask them for a DRIVERS license and registration; and you see them reach into their pocket, you'd tell them to put their hands up instead...which is what the officer did...and then that person still reached for their pockets. what would you do? It's a life and death situation.
> 
> ...


I almost got shot on a bridge near Biloxi by a cop,for a burnt headlight!
I had my vehicle inspected for inspection tag that morning.everything was fine.
Cop was squatting behind a motorcycle holding a 9 mm telling me if I moved he would SHOOT !
I thought it was some kind of joke.unbelievable.
Burnt headlight bang bang.

Times have changed.


----------



## Rico Ramz (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Wait outside of this building.
> Here is $5.00.
> 
> I will be back in 30 minutes.
> ...


All you need is Uber technologies to bring down the economy and make hundreds of drivers go insane and go on a killing spree! who need Isis?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Them stealing money from me and then just giving me automated bs responses when I email them about it. Sorry, I don't drive for free.
> 
> Second would be the passengers.


Yea, gotta love the missed drive. I've started taking screen shots of all rides I've accepted. When you have to deal with CS, they want to know the name of the rider after the fact, information which you don't have otherwise.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> When you read the definition of the word "partner" , it is not remotely close to ubers treatment of drivers. Simply a legal form of prostituition. By luring drivers with false advertising of $$$ to be made simply driving a few hours a week and no need for special insurance. Odds are the Travis Kalanick now travels with security because you can't keep screwing people over and not keep looking over shoulder when you head out door.


About that lie about the $2,000 per month, which I believe is the reason some PAX are so hostile to us. Many people believe we are making big bucks doing this which may be the reason they tell themselves to feel okay about not tipping us?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> Some of you really have no clue what's been happening in our nation. They passed a law a few years back that now allows the US government to propagandize on our own soil to our own citizens. Don't you understand what that means? Fake news! Actors! Just because it's filmed on a shakey camera phone doesn't make it legit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so funny to me that you urge us to "wake up" and then quote from the Bible to make your point.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Little kids do not intimidate me. Take away their AK-47s, and they are quite compliant.
> 
> You, however, sound approving of kmer rouge tactics. Are you Cambodian?


From 3 words, you got all that? Dang dude yep you nailed it all.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

pool is the worst by far..........esp when it ruins your rating when the cheapos get mad when the trip takes twice as long


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberduberdoo said:


> Perhaps you don't drive for uber now, but you did at one point. Additionally, The word was wealthy, and you did claim as such in this very articulate sentence. Dare I call it a sentence.
> 
> Please let me know what exactly you thought I said was nasty?
> Was it like this kind of nasty?
> ...


Ugh you are boring me.

In your first point that refers to my post and that post has a typo that should say "I'd be..." And not "...if..." So no I didn't say I was wealthy.

You say I'm full of hate and suggest I screw a stranger in a hotel because we had a respectful exchange. That's nasty and contentious of you.

But whatever. I'm bored. It's insignificant. Negligible opinion.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> It's so funny to me that you urge us to "wake up" and then quote from the Bible to make your point.


I understand what you're saying. I was spiritually dead once, too. And, no, no one brainwashed me into following Jesus. I was actually quite skeptical about organized religion. Truth is, I still am after what I've seen in a lot of organizations that claim the name of Jesus in the last 7 years that I've been walking with God.

I was born again outside of church. No man led me to Christ. I came across the true gospel message: belief in Jesus' work of the cross and repentance in turning from my own, sinful way of living and following Jesus and His way. It was then I came under the conviction of the Holy Spirit and knew I was headed to the pit of hell. Never in my life had I recognized and knew this so clearly. It was a lucid moment from a lifetime of worldly nonsense.

I had a number of sinful addictions that weren't really fun anymore, anyhow, so I turned from them, called upon Jesus' name to overcome the power of those sins and He set me free.

Then, when I began to read the Bible again (I tried when I was younger and it was meaningless) I came across an important truth most unbelievers have no idea about, and too few Christians explain.

See, the Bible is not written for unbelievers. They will never understand it because they are spiritually dead. But, when you believe, and repent turning from your own way of living and commit yourself to follow Jesus and His teachings, something wonderful happens. You become "born again." This is a spiritual birth which gives you spiritual eyes and spiritual ears to see and hear with.

Then, when you open up the Bible, it's like wow! This makes sense now.

There is, in fact a scripture which plainly says that God's word can only be discerned by spiritual people (meaning those who are born again).

So... I was where you are once, but now I'm on the other side. We all get to chose, just recognize there will be a day of accounting for all people. But God is not in the business of convincing unbelievers He's real. He's in the business of giving eternal life to those who are willing to humble themselves and follow Him. Then, believing makes a whole lot more sense.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> I understand what you're saying. I was spiritually dead once, too. And, no, no one brainwashed me into following Jesus. I was actually quite skeptical about organized religion. Truth is, I still am after what I've seen in a lot of organizations that claim the name of Jesus in the last 7 years that I've been walking with God.
> 
> I was born again outside of church. No man led me to Christ. I came across the true gospel message: belief in Jesus' work of the cross and repentance in turning from my own, sinful way of living and following Jesus and His way. It was then I came under the conviction of the Holy Spirit and knew I was headed to the pit of hell. Never in my life had I recognized and knew this so clearly. It was a lucid moment from a lifetime of worldly nonsense.
> 
> ...


Ok awesome. Enjoy your view. I'm cool without eternal life.


----------



## johnsnow2016 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well since this is my first time on this site, I feel the need to go slow and be nice. I do have to say the navigation does need work. I was taking a group back and before I knew it we were going down a do not enter!!!! Don't worry all no damage just an excited rider! I fluffed it off and got them home without further problems. I know there is a rider piece of course but this software is what we base our lively hood on!!!!!!!!! I mean I have an Iphone 6 plus and I don't know if the satellite cant keep up or what??? I was taking another group home and she was talking to me in bean town tunnels and I missed a turn. Well you know what happens you gotta go around the mulberry bush to go 5 min in town I told her I would refund her 10% I know that's a tough pill to deal with, but it cant be perfect all the time. I was picking someone up and I was told they were on the left side of the road!!! Wrong they we on the right side of the road, I mean for gosh sake lets get this stuff right please. Well I guess that's all I have for now, I mean its not a bed of roses working with the public but we deserve a navigation system that can keep pace and keep us on time and safe.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh, where to begin. There is alot to be said about the petty expectations from some passengers for such an inexpensive service.

However, it all begins with the predatory nature of Uber business practices such as cutting rates so low that they then have to provide promotions to drivers to get them out on the road.

And Uber Pool, oh Uber Pool. The ultimate tool to enhance Uber's profits at the drivers' expense.

A little experiment every Uber driver who takes Pools should do. Ask that second or third passenger you picked up what they were quoted and expect to pay and see what "fare" Uber pays you on. They are not the same. You are getting paid on a fraction of what that passenger paid and then Uber still takes their cut from the "fare" they present to you. Your eyes will quickly be opened as to the revolt against Pool and why a common refrain on here is not to accept Pools.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Bad uber pro said:


> Now, u gonna make me paranoid. I have to get out and check my car after every trip lol


Have you been finger printed, been given a clean chit by the authorities & not a Person of Interest.
Checking your car & finding a bag or bag pack in your car with KA-BOOM does not make you immune from prosecution & imprisonment from the authorities.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

there is nothing worse than pool. ratings crash, so much stress finding people when someone in your car is breathing down your neck, waiting in no stopping zones????? have the fear of getting pinged in a crowded area


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


There is a difference in opinion based on your platform...

Additionally, they only have to maintain drivers to the point of driverless cars...2020???


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Right now, pretty much everything.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Papa said:


> There is a difference in opinion based on your platform...
> Additionally, they only have to maintain drivers to the point of driverless cars...2020???


Its not going to happen. Major reconstruction & infrastructure needed.


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

Constantly receiving harassing e mails about being flagged with low rating or being told you would go off platform if your rate goes below 4.5 star rating


----------



## Uberexcellence (Aug 1, 2016)

It seems like Uber is the K-mart of ride shares and Lyft is the Macy's of it. Uber doesn't respect it's drivers, expects too much, it's all about Uber, not about everyone like it is with Lyft and not only do they not have in app tipping, they discourage tipping. They also encourage their people to jump out of the car, which a lot of people do, before the car stops and they don't take their time to make sure they have everything. Uber doesn't have enough protections for drivers and they don't ask us how they can make OUR experiences better. That alone would be great. They act like they are just an app, but they set guidelines and corporate ideology madates like an employer, yet they don't have the same rules as an employer.


----------



## Uberexcellence (Aug 1, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> Excellent points... Poll doesn't allow for editing on this forum though.
> 
> I'd change
> 
> ...


 The thing is, we drive the entitled milennials whose companies treat them well and who expect this treatment from everyone and we don't get treated the same. There's a difference.


----------



## Cosimeaux (Jul 18, 2016)

Uber is a morally corrupt, soulless company taking advantage of people desperate for cash flow to build, on the backs of these "partners", it's platform for a monopolistic, robotic transportation system. Once enough scale is achieved, via predatory pricing that squashes competition and creates a dependent consumer base of former car owners, drivers will be flushed away in droves like the heaps of investor cash that Travis wipes his ass with.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily (Apr 16, 2016)

Cosimeaux said:


> Uber is a morally corrupt, soulless company taking advantage of people desperate for cash flow to build, on the backs of these "partners", it's platform for a monopolistic, robotic transportation system. Once enough scale is achieved, via predatory pricing that squashes competition and creates a dependent consumer base of former car owners, drivers will be flushed away in droves like the heaps of investor cash that Travis wipes his ass with.


Ohh...Satan has a soul...yours...and the souls of many other minions around you


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

Laughingatyoufoolsdaily said:


> Ohh...Satan has a soul...yours...and the souls of many other minions around you


It's just a product to use to do your business don't give it power that is doesn't deserve. Do you see other products as soulless or evil? Or if the product doesn't help you do business not use it?


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Cosimeaux said:


> Uber is a morally corrupt, soulless company taking advantage of people desperate for cash flow to build, on the backs of these "partners", it's platform for a monopolistic, robotic transportation system. Once enough scale is achieved, via predatory pricing that squashes competition and creates a dependent consumer base of former car owners, drivers will be flushed away in droves like the heaps of investor cash that Travis wipes his ass with.


What do I hate most about Uber? Posts like this. No, it's not a perfect system. Yes, there's a lot of stuff that should be changed. But here's the best part - YOU CAN CHOOSE NOT TO USE IT.


----------



## Cosimeaux (Jul 18, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> What do I hate most about Uber? Posts like this. No, it's not a perfect system. Yes, there's a lot of stuff that should be changed. But here's the best part - YOU CAN CHOOSE NOT TO USE IT.


Touch a nerve there, Dback?? Pull you head out of the sand, your nose out of Uber's ass, and take a cold shower. It's a tough world out there and it takes folks with courage to call things out for what they are vs weenies like you who get all flustered and run off to their "safe place".


----------



## SickGirl63 (Feb 15, 2017)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> Uber is based on 3 things 1.) Greed 2. Consumption and 3. Waste. Half the riders Uber is catering to should be on the bus, subway, bicycle or on foot. Driving children to McDonalds or Tim Horton's on lunch break is ludicrous.


True. Uber is simply trying to show investors how large their customer base is. It's not their car or gas or time


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

simply00complex said:


> As a driver, I hate the low fares of UberPOOL. A lot of times when I'm downtown, I'd get 2, 3, or 4 dollars for a ride that should normally be at least $5.
> 
> I also hate that I would get a couple bucks for short rides when the minimum is supposed to be $4.20. I think my lowest fare in UberX was $2.


-My record low Uberpool was a whopping $1.20. Unbeleiveable/ Not even worth finding the pax for that


----------



## AnythingButUber (Apr 11, 2017)

UberReallySucks said:


> In the recent history of the world, there hasn't been a Company more ethically challenged than Uber, or more hated by the very workforce that allows it to exist.
> 
> I believe the views of the members on this forum reflect the overall feeling around the world of all Uber Drivers... It's always interesting to see the same exact concerns, and gripes from all over the US coast-to coast as well as from Europe, Asia, or Australia.
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING! If the $$ was significantly higher, I swear to god I could put up with so much more shit. Arbitrary ratings from ignorant entitled a**holes, the devaluation of the car if you're full time, pax who make you wait (well, not anymore I don't), the lack of respect from the majority of pax.

more $$ = more tolerance and better service from me. Why doesn't Uber understand such a SIMPLE WORK PHILOSOPHY?????


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

You forgot the most important one, not enough pax. I'm online for 6 hours and do 2 rides.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> True. Uber is simply trying to show investors how large their customer base is. It's not their car or gas or time


I thought Uber was a PR person's nightmare. How about UA? Oh how I wish I could have dragged one of my Pool passengers out of my car and say this is 'normal' business practice.


----------



## Joey101 (Mar 26, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> These are my general complaints.
> 
> 1. Rideshare rates are too low ( which is why I quit, and switched to UberBlack/SUV --- here I'm fine with the rates ).
> The big reason is there is not enough profit to compensate driver for use of car.
> ...


Good job bro thats i think the same


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Sharing the road with crabby drivers that only know how to complain because they think the world revolves around them. They blame all their issues on the riders, the people that make Uber work, and refuse to admit they did not do their due dilligence before they decided to give up their full time job with benefits to try and be "their own boss".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I have been driving for Uber for the past 2 years and I finally had to e mail them that I will no longer be driving for them as long as they keep the rates so low.
We the drivers are who generate the revenue that Uber makes, we are the people who use our time and equipment at our (upfront expenses). We the drivers are the ones who have to deal with rude people, then have to listen to Uber when they complain about nonsense.
Uber has no concept that we are the companies backbone, Uber has repeatedly refused to discuss the low rates, they refuse to acknowledge that the customer is not always right, and when a complaint is lodged Uber takes the customers side every time. 
I e mailed Uber this morning and told them that I will not be driving for them as long as they charge low rates. I sincerely hope that every driver takes a position that they'll not drive as long as rates are kept at unrealistically low prices.
The rate is 80 cents per mile here in the Tampa Bay area, that is before Uber's takeout. No provision for tipping, and a useless customer support for drivers.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I have been driving for Uber for the past 2 years and I finally had to e mail them that I will no longer be driving for them as long as they keep the rates so low.
> We the drivers are who generate the revenue that Uber makes, we are the people who use our time and equipment at our (upfront expenses). We the drivers are the ones who have to deal with rude people, then have to listen to Uber when they complain about nonsense.
> Uber has no concept that we are the companies backbone, Uber has repeatedly refused to discuss the low rates, they refuse to acknowledge that the customer is not always right, and when a complaint is lodged Uber takes the customers side every time.
> I e mailed Uber this morning and told them that I will not be driving for them as long as they charge low rates. I sincerely hope that every driver takes a position that they'll not drive as long as rates are kept at unrealistically low prices.
> The rate is 80 cents per mile here in the Tampa Bay area, that is before Uber's takeout. No provision for tipping, and a useless customer support for drivers.


If you ever decide to drive for them again they are going to tell you that their share is 25% instead of 20% for the drivers that signed up earlier.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I received a reply from Uber, they didn't address the issues and concern I had, but they did say if I quit Uber I will NOT be able to come back. This is what Uber thinks of its drivers. What these idiots in corporate don't realize is without drivers they have no income and no paycheck.
We are the backbone of the company, these pinheads in corporate don't provide anything to the drivers, we provide everything at our expense.

Lee, I drive for LYFT and pay 25 percent, yet I still net more for an equal trip, so how is Uber calculating the charge per trip. I suspect drivers are getting screwed by Uber when it comes to calculating fares.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I received a reply from Uber, they didn't address the issues and concern I had, but they did say if I quit Uber I will NOT be able to come back. This is what Uber thinks of its drivers. What these idiots in corporate don't realize is without drivers they have no income and no paycheck.
> We are the backbone of the company, these pinheads in corporate don't provide anything to the drivers, we provide everything at our expense.
> 
> Lee, I drive for LYFT and pay 25 percent, yet I still net more for an equal trip, so how is Uber calculating the charge per trip. I suspect drivers are getting screwed by Uber when it comes to calculating fares.


SO don't quit. Just leave your app on and don't accept calls. They can't deactivate you for having a low acceptance rate and if you do that for a few weeks they might give you a nice incentive for driving so you can make some money. Since we get played you need to play them back!


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> SO don't quit. Just leave your app on and don't accept calls. They can't deactivate you for having a low acceptance rate and if you do that for a few weeks they might give you a nice incentive for driving so you can make some money. Since we get played you need to play them back!


I haven't driven in months and Uber sent me a message this morning that if I don't update my insurance doc I'm "fired".


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Karl Marx said:


> I haven't driven in months and Uber sent me a message this morning that if I don't update my insurance doc I'm "fired".


And that put the fear of the almighty app into you, didn't it?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It's time for all Uber drivers to just not drive, lets see how long the pinheads in corporate will have jobs. We pay for their salaries, they do nothing for us the drivers.
The problem is that their are just to many selfish people who'll continue to drive at their own demise thinking that Uber will do something for them.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> SO don't quit. Just leave your app on and don't accept calls. They can't deactivate you for having a low acceptance rate and if you do that for a few weeks they might give you a nice incentive for driving so you can make some money. Since we get played you need to play them back!


There is no need to really "quit" - just stop signing into the app. If you want to have the option at some point or to keep your grandfathered rate just do one ride every 6 weeks or so. Staying signed in and ignoring pings wouldn't be advisable, in my opinion.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Short trips are where its at. $3.20 for driving 1/4 or 1/2 mile vs $0.57 per mile on long trips is a no-brainer. Especially when you can do them back-to-back, I've done over six in an hour before, much better than driving back halfway across the county unloaded.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You must not have to deal with heavy traffic where you're at. Here in Tampa traffic is bad, short trips put a heavy toll on the car.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dback2004 said:


> What do I hate most about Uber? Posts like this. No, it's not a perfect system. Yes, there's a lot of stuff that should be changed. But here's the best part - YOU CAN CHOOSE NOT TO USE IT.


If what you hate most about Uber are legitimate complaints then you should "choose" not to use this forum. Of course, that's not a good argument, but, then again, neither is yours, and that's the point.

It's not the best part, at all. Driver moral tanking because of super low rates that do not compensate them for use of their vehicles when quitting isn't necessarily an option, at least for a time being for many -- is not the"best part", by any sane measure.

This logic is borderline moronic, akin to "you can choose to divorce your wife-beating husband". (its not always so simple).

Yeah, you can choose, but that isn't the argument. The argument is that the corporation ( or wife-beater ) is criminal in conduct.
I'm 66, and I am looking for another job, but in the mean time, it's not right that uber doesn't compensate riders for use of their vehicles.

I could quit, but then I would starve while I'm looking for that job. It doesnt' give Uber the right to exploit drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Oscar, as long as someone finds a reason to excuse Uber or any company for unethical conduct towards it work force these companies will continue to exploit them.
I pick up PAX to get them from point A to point B, that's all, if they have a complaint about anything else that's their problem, but Uber wants to make it the drivers problem.
Uber and Lyft won't be around 5 years from now because they are creating a negative impression that the public sees, and it will only get worse until someone realizes that it is the workers that generate their revenue.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

How could you leave "long wait times between fares" off the list. Creator must not be a driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I hate the fact that Uber has turned the " Garden of Eden" into a Low Rent Slum.

What seemed Visionary has turned out to be SO SHORT SIGHTED !

What Uber has done is equal to DeBeers marketing Diamonds as driveway material.

Uber chose Quantity over Quality .

Uber has made Diamonds Gravel.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Eliminate Pool (or at least let us opt out), give us 80% back, and STOP WITH THE AUTOMATED BS RESPONSE WHEN CONTACTING SUPPORT.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

avguste said:


> The ratings.
> I am still wondering why there hasnt been a lawsuit to try and remove/change the ratings system


It's coming


----------

